# Firefox and MIME types



## abishai (Nov 15, 2017)

How can I tell firefox to use system configured programs for files? When type is unknown, geany is always suggested for images, archives, etc. Thunar has correct associations. so I'm forced to go to download folder and open files from there. 
https://imgur.com/a/eFaZf


----------



## aragats (Nov 15, 2017)

Doesn't `about:preferences#applications` work for you?


----------



## abishai (Nov 15, 2017)

aragats said:


> Doesn't `about:preferences#applications` work for you?


It set to Xarchiver. I think rar entry is not processed as remote tells MIME is unknown.


----------

